# Ns4d



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Al, are you still thinking of going out to WS tomarrow? I'm looking to head that way in the afternoon.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

check yer PM's...


----------

